# New Jazz



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Honda has revitalised the popular British built Jazz range with a brand new variant - the ES Plus.

The new ES Plus replaces the ES model and boasts a host of extra features including 16" alloy wheels, cruise control, privacy glass, driver's front armrest and leather wrapped steering wheel and gear stick.










These additional goodies are on top of the standard equipment found on the outgoing ES model and are combined with the efficient 1.4 i-VTEC engine, all from just £14,495 OTR.

The Jazz ES Plus joins the Honda range at the same time as a variety of new appealing finance options and a service plan on all new Jazz models. All 1.4 engined Jazz are also available to drive away with low rate finance offers, a four year servicing plan for £399, and up to £1,000 deposit contributions.

These packages continue Honda's series of flexible finance offers designed to suit a variety of customer needs and make new car ownership more affordable.

Customers can drive away in a Jazz from £145 per month based on a three year, 0 per cent APR Representative. On the same finance offer, Civic customers can purchase a 1.4 i-VTEC SE for £199 per month or with the new class leading 1.6 i-DTEC engine under the bonnet for £229 a month. The new CR-V also benefits from the same three year 0 per cent APR Representative with the 2.0 S 2WD variant available from a competitive £259 a month.


----------

